# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  This is the Stuff I Prepare For.

## Rick

Far more likely than some errant comet delivering roving hordes of financially insolvent zombies with spy planes that will deliver an EMP. (Did I cover everything?). This is real life stuff. 

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...explosion?lite

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...-kentucky?lite

----------


## backtobasics

Yep me too or economic collapse. There may come a day when the government can't help.

----------


## Wildthang

> Far more likely than some errant comet delivering roving hordes of financially insolvent zombies with spy planes that will deliver an EMP. (Did I cover everything?). This is real life stuff. 
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...explosion?lite
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012...-kentucky?lite


Rick, you know I love you ( in a non broke back mountain kind of way ). But with all due respect, how do you prepare for a giant explosion that blows your house apart and burns it to the ground while you are laying in your bed asleep :Scared:

----------


## Stiffy

There were a number of nearby homes damaged.  Some of those residents may have had to grab their go bags and evacuate.

----------


## hunter63

I have to agree.....but it more fun to collect gear for all those other scenarios mentioned......

----------


## Stiffy

> I have to agree.....but it more fun to collect gear for all those other scenarios mentioned......


Exactly.  My wife completely supports my preparation for running away from a major forest fire.  But I might get a little resisitance if I told her my next few hundred was being spent preparing for my neighbor's house to detonate.

----------


## Rick

I picked one with lots of pictures for you but you still have to read a tad bit. 

"killed two and left 27 homes uninhabitable in a south Indianapolis neighborhood"

"Residents were told to evacuate to a nearby elementary school and people could be seen shivering in white blankets handed out to them as they moved off."

More better?

----------


## jfeatherjohn

Just "out of the blue". This makes me think, again. I never thought about an explosion.

----------


## Stiffy

> "Residents were told to evacuate to a nearby elementary school and people could be seen shivering in white blankets handed out to them as they moved off."


I have an instruction list hanging in the closet right in front of our go bags.  We can do everything on the list in about two minutes.  There's nothing like being prepared.

----------


## Wildthang

> I picked one with lots of pictures for you but you still have to read a tad bit. 
> 
> "killed two and left 27 homes uninhabitable in a south Indianapolis neighborhood"
> 
> "Residents were told to evacuate to a nearby elementary school and people could be seen shivering in white blankets handed out to them as they moved off."
> 
> More better?


Okay, now I feel more gooder :Smartass:

----------


## Solar Geek

Homes used to blow up in both Chicago and Milwaukee - it was always natural gas stoves or furnaces. 

No one understood why we built our last 2 homes WITHOUT ANY GAS - no LP, no nothing. And we live 50 acres away from our neighbors so hopefully we would hear the blast and be able to get out safely.

----------


## Willie

> Rick, you know I love you ( in a non broke back mountain kind of way ). But with all due respect, how do you prepare for a giant explosion that blows your house apart and burns it to the ground while you are laying in your bed asleep


   i know that was not meant to be funny but it is!

----------


## Rick

It's looking like a furnace problem. However, the house recently went into foreclosure and the state arson investigators have talked to the home owners twice. No one was home at the time of the explosion. Soooooo, I don't know.

----------


## hunter63

had a heck of an explosion here in town a year or so ago.....Was a rehab house, empty....some one had stolen all the HVAC equipment, all new, left the gas leaking......and Boom.

The was a Gym across the street, that was pretty much totaled....the guy got totally screwed, as the city wasn't held liable, then turned around and condemned the building and made the guy pay for demo-ing the rest.

NG does go up, lighter than air, still a big problem if not vented properly....but propane is heavier that air so will pool like in a basement....much more dangerous.

----------


## Thomas Johnson

Yeah, totally agree! "Smaller" Incedents are much more likely to happen and should therefore be better to prepare for. However a local house blowing up wont empty the stores or knock out the government. But I agree that it is a very good way to convince your spouse that prepping is needed ;-)

----------

